# Droid X Wont Charge...



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

So I plug my phone in and it says its charging but its not. for a while it was kind of finicky to how the plug was like if i wobbled it a little it would connect then disconnect but now it says its connected and charging but its not actually charging. and today it actually lost 10% while "charging." Think its the plug or the battery? i tried multiple wires connected into usb ports and different adapters and its always the same result so I know it isn't the wire. It is either the port on the phone or the battery. If I take it into the store will they take a look at it and tell me if its one or the other for free? I have insurance but the ones they send don't come with a battery so I don't want to waste the claim if its not actually the phone.

I'd appreciate your input...


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

No ideas? I got it to charge last night but then it drained again while on the charger. I gotta get it back to stock before I take it in too...hopefully I can borrow a friends battery

Sent from my Devour using Tapatalk


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

When you plug it in to your computer is it recognized as a usb device? If not, it's probably the port. If so, it's likely the battery connection.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

It does but it like connects and disconnects and can go back and forth.

Sent from my Devour using Tapatalk


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

my brother in law got a replacement x from asurion that has a problem that sounds exactly like what you describe. the VZW site gave him a brand new battery with a full charge and sent him on his way. A couple of hours later he was back showing them that it indeed did not charge.it wasn't the battery, nor the charger but something in the hardware of his phone.

Somehow he ended up convincing them to give him a bionic after the dust settled and a high level VZW customer support contracted him about his troubles.

My CM7-ified Droid X sent this while my back was turned.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I am going to go into VZW tomorrow and see what they will do...I don't want to file a claim because the deductible is 100 bux and I am getting the gnex when it comes out...right now I am stuck with a moto devour till I get this phone squared away. Part I am scared about it using rsdlite though to get it back to stock lol.


----------



## trongable (Jun 12, 2011)

I had the same problem a few weeks ago and tested out a few things. It turns out that the problem was not with the USB port (because that still works), but with the charging mechanism elsewhere on the phone.

I took it to the Verizon store (even though it was still rooted and running CM7) and they said although it was out of warranty, I could get an early upgrade. My upgrade wasn't until March 2012, so I decided to take them up on their offer but wait til the Galaxy Nexus came out to use my early upgrade. Hopefully, something they offer you something similar (I bought the DX on launch day, which might be before they imposed any new rules about early upgrades).

As a temporary solution, because I own 2 batteries, I use an external charger and swap out batteries when the first one runs out. I go through 3 charge cycles per day:
Have one charge overnight with one in the phone
Swap them when I wake up
Swap them when I get home
Swap them before I go to bed
The extra battery is really cheap, only $5 for the official Motorola one: http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Droid-MB810-BH5X-Battery/dp/B004CP84U2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320964217&sr=8-2
The external charger was also $5: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CQ0IX2/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

Hope this helps!


----------



## Xaleph (Oct 28, 2011)

malac0da said:


> So I plug my phone in and it says its charging but its not. for a while it was kind of finicky to how the plug was like if i wobbled it a little it would connect then disconnect but now it says its connected and charging but its not actually charging. and today it actually lost 10% while "charging." Think its the plug or the battery? i tried multiple wires connected into usb ports and different adapters and its always the same result so I know it isn't the wire. It is either the port on the phone or the battery. If I take it into the store will they take a look at it and tell me if its one or the other for free? I have insurance but the ones they send don't come with a battery so I don't want to waste the claim if its not actually the phone.
> 
> I'd appreciate your input...


My wife and I both have this issue with our car chargers (we both have Droid X). Some of the chargers from Verizion/Motorola are "official" and cheap... The HP Touchpad charger works great on it (fits like a glove, no magic wire manipulation required).

For us it's the charger (it just gets loose with the standard verizon/moto chargers).


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Went to Verizon today said the usb port on the phone was damaged and said it fell under the warranty. Then starts checking the water damage stickers and says they wont accept it because the sticker on the battery was gone but said I could file and insurance claim...I said yeah right I'm not paying 100 bux for a new phone when I can buy a used one on ebay for less than that. Then questioned why it even matter if the battery got wet(which it didn't) if the rest on the phone was fine except for the broken usb port. He said if they see the water damage sticker missing they will charge me. So I stormed out and goggled "droid x water sticker" and found a lot of people having the same problem with the water sticker on the battery and being denied warranty claim because of it then saw somewhere that verizon knows about the issue. So I walked right back and explained to someone else what happened and now I have a replacement on the way.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

